# If GBAtemp had a flashcart shop...



## Costello (Feb 20, 2010)

Before you ask, no, *GBAtemp will NOT be running a shop* due to obvious legal issues.
Just being curious, that's all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your thoughts?


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah; why not?


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 20, 2010)

That would b pretty darn awesome!


...Unless the prices were high. Then I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## prowler (Feb 20, 2010)

http://shop.gbatemp.net/ D:


----------



## Langin (Feb 20, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> http://shop.gbatemp.net/ D:




lol I wantd to post the same! http://www.cafepress.com/shoptemp


----------



## Depravo (Feb 20, 2010)

It would depend on prices, payment methods available and delivery options.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes i would, obviously, if the price was right.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd buy stuff from it.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 20, 2010)

Costello is gonna buy Flashcards directly from China and sell them here on the 'temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding! As for the shop, I'd certainly support it.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Heck yeah! that would be awesome. I would have to wait 7 years for anything from deal extreme.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 20, 2010)

So when is it opening? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would depend for me on price and shipping. I live very close to the Netherlands where they're allowed to sell those things, so yeah


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 20, 2010)

If prices were good enough not to destroy my wallet then of course! Cheaper or not, I'd support GBAtemp.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 20, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> If prices were good enough not to destroy my wallet then of course! Cheaper or not, I'd support GBAtemp.


Pretty much this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well my wallet is small so cheap please!


----------



## Law (Feb 20, 2010)

As long as it's not as overpriced as the current Cafepress store.


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd love to support GBAtemp if they had a store but it would depend on prices and shipping.

and whether or not we get members discounts.....


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 20, 2010)

If  its decent pricing, heck yes!! I'd trust the gbatemp shop alot more then other shops.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 20, 2010)

I would if it supports paying threw Credit cards.  Instead of only paypal.


----------



## amaro (Feb 20, 2010)

If they sold to Portugal, I'd buy for sure!


----------



## Davess (Feb 21, 2010)

Put the warehouse in canada! (Cheap, Storage)

I would Buy everything from It!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 21, 2010)

If it was close to Massachusetts and cheap, I would buy from here


----------



## Costello (Feb 20, 2010)

Before you ask, no, *GBAtemp will NOT be running a shop* due to obvious legal issues.
Just being curious, that's all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your thoughts?


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> I would if it supports paying threw Credit cards.  Instead of only paypal.


you know that websites offering payment via Paypal also offer credit card payment...
when you buy something online and the store uses Paypal, when you actually get to the Paypal page you have the option to pay by credit card, without a Paypal account.
Its actually quite good because you get insurance: at any time you can claim your money back. Pretty annoying when you run a shop and people buy stuff and then claim their money back after a while even though you've delivered.


----------



## Bently (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol when i saw this topic at the front page the title looked like
'If GBAtemp had a flashcart...' 
I had thought you guys were gonna create one or something o_o.
Anyways I would buy you're items if you had reasonable prices and
replacement shells for the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 21, 2010)

my concern is price and whether worldwide shipping is provided


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2010)

Why the hell are you all talking about flashcarts when the current store is already selling something better?
http://www.cafepress.com/shoptemp.181033797
BOOBS!


Okaybutreally, if the store sold things like replacement parts, charges, card readers, verified memory cards/sticks, I know for certain people here would buy from it.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd skip the flashcart buying and go straight for the donating! Then again though, donating has already been discussed before


----------



## elmoreas (Feb 21, 2010)

It would depend on what was carried, pricing, payment methods, and shipping.

Elmoreas


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd definitely buy from it! Atleast then I know everything I buy's 100% real and I'm guaranteed the best quality (and GBAtemp gets moneyz $$$)


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2010)

well, sure if you guys allow me to mail an envelope with cash instead of using paypal/credit.

pricing wise, i cbf to be bothered, if you guys are selling and it's expensive, i just have to suck it up and cough up the cash. It's better than me having to go around shops and they are telling me sorry, me no stock, or me no understand what u are speaking and other excuse.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Feb 21, 2010)

The question lacks merit as it is not relevant. The site won't be selling them.

Do I like GBATemp? well I'm here right?

But I find the site to be way too saturated in the non serious, sorry but it will be a long cold day in hell before GBATemp and my wallet every have anything to do with each other.


----------



## science (Feb 21, 2010)

I said the third answer, but if I did need to, I would have selected the first.

Although, I have received a bunch of flashcarts from GBAtemp over the years already


----------



## saxamo (Feb 21, 2010)

I would be more than happy to shop at an establishment such as mentioned.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 21, 2010)

I would buy from the shop if I could mail you the cash instead of using a crredit card or paypal
(My father doesn't allow me to use his credit card or paypal account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## VicViper206 (Feb 21, 2010)

If the prices are right and the shipping is decent. I wouldn't buy from GBATemp just to support them and honestly that'd really have no factor at all.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 21, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> http://shop.gbatemp.net/ D:



they are going to hide the ds cards in underwear and shirts

shut up Rydian.... lol


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh of course I would Costello.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> they are going to hide the ds cards in [...] shits


I certainly hope not.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 21, 2010)

I would if the service was good, I would treat it as any other online shop, and I almost definitely would if it was based in the UK


----------



## Sterling (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely, but it would be more fun if you had more than just flashcards. (I am looking at you Deal-Extreme!)


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Why the hell are you all talking about flashcarts when the current store is already selling something better?
> http://www.cafepress.com/shoptemp.181033797
> BOOBS!
> 
> ...



Can we lock this guy in the EoF?






Yeah I would buy. Like others, it depends on price


----------



## Strider (Feb 21, 2010)

Terrible idea, due to the same reason gbatemp does not host roms.

Although Costello already knows that


----------



## Costello (Feb 20, 2010)

Before you ask, no, *GBAtemp will NOT be running a shop* due to obvious legal issues.
Just being curious, that's all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your thoughts?


----------



## Langin (Feb 22, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> Terrible idea, due to the same reason _gbatemp does not host roms_.
> 
> Although Costello already knows that




The flashcard dealer I buy my flashcards doesnt host any roms too!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 22, 2010)

No but the flashcarts are "backups" for games we already own


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 22, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> http://shop.gbatemp.net/ D:



huhWHAAAA?!


----------



## Minox (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty sure I wouldn't buy from here. But that's not because I don't want to support GBAtemp, cause I really do. It's just that I'm in no need for yet another flashcart. At this moment I have 6 flashcarts, out of those 6 I'm fairly sure I'd be fine with just 2 of them.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 22, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> Strider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the problem, GBAtemp doesn't want to get shut down for doing any illegal stuff, that's why they don't host roms or sell flashcarts. Any discussion on homebrew or rom hacking is completely legal, since it's only talk.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 22, 2010)

I still need to get this:
http://www.cafepress.com/shoptemp.180136343#


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 22, 2010)

Can i actually buy that mousepad I need one i have one with surgeouns on it looking at me it kinda freaks me out especially the fact that you cant see there mouths and yes as long as it didnt take as long as dealxtreme


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 21, 2010)

Everybody seems concerned about fickle things like prices and shipping methods and so on......such foolish foolish childish comments ( that's Franzisca speaking not me lol ).

The question here is not about the quality of the service, I'm sure Costello and company would be up to it and run it in a very professional way with adequate service and prices.
The real question here is the *integrity of the site*. 

Up until now we've seen the best _unbiased review that you can find anywhere_ , and that is why GBAtemp is a neutral site and doesn't favor one flashcard over another for bribes and advertising porpoises.
That's why when I read a review I trust you guys and I know that when it comes down to get a new gadget ( soon or later you a re bound to by something new ) I don't have to look any further.
But what will happen if they actually run a shop and accidentally have an overstock of  R4s or Neoflash carts ? Could their review suddenly praise the faulty hardware in favor of a boost in sales ? How could you be sure then, that is just their unbiased opinion ?

I would gladly support the forum and by from GBAtemp than any other place, but for peace of mind, let's live it like that.
I'm surprised no one has even thought about it.
What you can do is setup a shop and some how endorse it in the forums and recommend it on the front page , but uder a totally different name, then if the service provided and the prices are right, people would buy from it.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2010)

As long as it isn't over-priced and if they ship to Canada/


----------



## VLinh (Mar 22, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> As long as it isn't over-priced and if they ship to Canada/



Agreed. XD


----------



## azure0wind (Mar 22, 2010)

well i will buy it if the price isn't EXPENSIVE and there is custom firmware for it like akaio (maybe all coders in temp will work for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sephi (Mar 22, 2010)

Hellz yeah. So long as the shipping wasn't crazy.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

Why didn't I see this topic before? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, of course I'd buy from you guys, you're the most reliable people I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as you don't make things way overpriced though


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 22, 2010)

If they they have good prices, then I probably would because I know it would be reliable and be able to get help easily on delivery and stuff.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd love to see an open source flash card project where a whole community has input in developing the OS. Kind of like the way Pandora was developed.


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 22, 2010)

First of all, I think it would be hard to match DX's prices. The only good reason to order from GBAtemp would be just to support the site. If you're concerned about delivery times, warranty issues, etc, that comes with ordering online you'd go to a physical shop in your neighbourhood instead. So personally I think it would be hard for a GBAtemp webshop to compete in that field.

In my opinion it would be a better idea to sell the essential stuff that DX and equivalent hongkong sites don't have for sale. For instance, they don't sell modchips, due to Paypal not allowing it. If there are other viable payment options besides Paypal, perhaps that would be a better field for an eventual GBAtemp webshop.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 23, 2010)

I would trust it more than DX which steals card nos.


----------



## toejam316 (Mar 23, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> I would trust it more than DX which steals card nos.


Deal Extreme is paypal only. How can they steal your card number through paypal?


----------



## playallday (Mar 23, 2010)

DX no longer sells flashcards!


----------



## Linkpal (Mar 25, 2010)

Hell yes. I love this site, and it's a hassle to have to double check every site I buy from first. A shop would fix everything!


----------



## Costello (Feb 20, 2010)

Before you ask, no, *GBAtemp will NOT be running a shop* due to obvious legal issues.
Just being curious, that's all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your thoughts?


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 28, 2010)

yes, only if im nintendo and want to shut down this bloody site


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 28, 2010)

Depends on the price


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 5, 2010)

It depends... The price? The shipping?


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

I see why Costello posted this now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This can be locked now I guess.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Coughs*


----------

